# Brain Gut pathway in FIGDs is bidirectional



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

another interesting and informative article from medscape. you have to register to read it but registration is free and definitely worth it. they have a very large and informative gastro library.The Brain-Gut Pathway in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Is Bidirectional http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/769341


----------

